# Darko to Boston



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mean......he's tall......

http://www.csnne.com/basketball-boston-celtics/celtics-talk/Source-Milicic-signing-with-Celtics?blockID=776253&feedID=3352



> The Boston Celtics plan to enter training camp next week with a slew of new faces, with Darko Milicic being among them.
> 
> A league source confirmed to CSNNE.com that Milicic, the No. 2 overall pick in the 2003 NBA draft, will sign a one-year deal with the Celtics next week for the veteran's minimum.


This likely means that either Dionte Christmas or Kris Joseph won't be around at the end of training camp. Neither was likely to do much except for the Red Claws, but I guess it gives us Jason Collins insurance. All in all, shouldn't be impactful one way or the other.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He might be the best 13th man in the league next season.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> This likely means that either Dionte Christmas or Kris Joseph won't be around at the end of training camp. Neither was likely to do much except for the Red Claws, but I guess it gives us Jason Collins insurance. All in all, shouldn't be impactful one way or the other.


Per the new rules unless there's a waiver wire claim released draft picks are always outrighted to a team's NBDL affiliate, so it's far more likely that they let Joseph than Christmas go.



RollWithEm said:


> He might be the best 13th man in the league next season.


Garnett insurance. They want him healthy and rested for the postseason so they're stocking up depth at the 4/5.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> Garnett insurance. They want him healthy and rested for the postseason so they're stocking up depth at the 4/5.


Considering the huge "middle class" behind Miami in the East next year (Boston, NY, Philly, Brooklyn, Indiana, Chicago if Rose comes back late, maybe Milwaukee and Washington), I don't see too much difference between finishing second and finishing seventh, aside from home court. I'm completely on board with playing the old guys short minutes and sacrificing seeding to be healthy come playoff time. Anybody in the 2, 3, 6, or 7 spot can catch Miami in the ECF.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't see too much difference between finishing second and finishing seventh


This is right on the money. Worst case scenario for Boston would be what in the first two rounds? Brooklyn and Philly? Should they really fear that line-up leading up to Miami whether they have home court or not?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Per the new rules unless there's a waiver wire claim released draft picks are always outrighted to a team's NBDL affiliate, so it's far more likely that they let Joseph than Christmas go.


I missed that new rule. I like it. Sucks for Joseph being stuck in Maine all winter though, but being from Syracuse, it won't be a big change.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

I'll be interested to see if being around vets will help him get his head in the game.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> I missed that new rule. I like it. Sucks for Joseph being stuck in Maine all winter though, but being from Syracuse, it won't be a big change.


They're getting closer. They need to move the rosters to 20 with eight players designated to the NBDL. I can't believe they're still using the old NHL model, when the NHL dumped it because they realised it sucked.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Milicic is Willing to ‘Kill Someone on the Court’*


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I hope they film the first of many shouting matches between lazy Darko and KG. That will be fun.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> *Milicic is Willing to ‘Kill Someone on the Court’*







And yes, I realize that he's Serbian and not Russian, but someone had to post this.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

agoo101284 said:


> And yes, I realize that he's Serbian and not Russian, but someone had to post this.


When you posted youtube videos only use the code BDgcc5Sif3k.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So who do you guys think starts next to Garnett this year? Bass is the incumbent, but he certainly doesn't help too much on the boards or on defense. Green may be able to step back into his old role of starting combo forward and excel in a way that he never did coming off the bench in his short run in Boston, and Sullinger might wind up the best of the three. Obviously it depends on how training camp goes, but I'm intrigued by Green.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's hard to believe that Darko is almost a 10 year pro.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

If he listens to Doc and KG this could be a nice pick up for us!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> It's hard to believe that Darko is almost a 10 year pro.


Until this league cuts him loose, he will have just as much experience as Lebron, Wade, and Melo.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Boston can definitely use another big body out there, but fortunately for the Lakers and the rest of the league, Darko is Darko.


----------

